# Ipad sans carte sim



## lyelle10 (4 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de synchroniser l'ipad sur mon mac ou iphone sans avoir d'abo. J'ai une sim pour mon iphone 3GS et un compte itunes.
Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## joinman (5 Août 2010)

oui !


----------



## lyelle10 (5 Août 2010)

Super ! merci.


----------

